# English Defense League coming to Newport!



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 16, 2009)

These thick as shit and twice as ugly types are having a "ANTI MOSQUE PROTEST!!11" in Newport on 24th October - all the details (facebook)  

They are using this church conversion as a pretext to kick off.


----------



## lewislewis (Sep 16, 2009)

Football hooligans coming to Newport to fight against Asian youths, great way to stop a mosque guys.


----------



## Karac (Sep 16, 2009)

The EDL are a BNP front group.
Theyve tried to style themselves as a non-racist anti "Islamic Extremism" party but its basically bullshit


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2009)

Fucks sake that facebook link says everything you need to know about the EDL. Council approves mosque and multi-faith community centre ... scroll down and they're banging on about "handing over churches to appease radical Islam". WTF


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2009)

Do the ENGLISH defence league realisebthat Newport is in Wales?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 16, 2009)

Quick frankly this mob of vile dickheads needs a 'defining moment' when they get fucking mobbed off the streets.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Sep 16, 2009)

Totally agree Dic, these cunts aren't welcome. Just reading their facebook group made me feel violent and I'm the most placid guy I know. A "The English Defence League Aren't Wanted in Wales" facebook group should be a minimum starting point with a view to a counter-protest in Newport.


----------



## Brockway (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there's a Welsh version of them. And aren't Casuals United organised by some twerp from Barry?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 17, 2009)

Are they really church-goers then? Does anyone know?


----------



## lewislewis (Sep 17, 2009)

They're a streetfighting front organised and directed by sections of the BNP (away from the leadership) who want to capitalise on their Euro election gains by going back to the streets and sparking the 'race war'. We saw on their blogs after the elections that some BNP members wanted a return to the streets.

Their rank and file are not exclusively BNP and you will see some black and mixed race footy hooligans here and there, but you'll also see the Sieg Heiling skinheads as well. They're based around the far-right football hooligan community, hence the link to 'Casuals United'.

'Casuals United' seems to be far less potent than EDL, less organised, less political and generally just a vague collection of individuals who enjoy a ruck. The 'guy from Barry' is the author Jeff Marsh who was in the Soul Crew (Cardiff City firm), however I had no idea he ever had a political allegiance and especially not to right-wing extremism. My feeling is that they will attach themselves to any cause if they can get some feeling of belonging out of it. These types won't be BNP members but will be easily misled and hoodwinked. As I said earlier they may even include black and mixed race men. 

Anyway, are decent folk organising to get the police to prevent this march? I don't think a street battle in Newport centre sends out the right signals. Newport has always had far less racial tensions than comparable cities elsewhere in the UK and we don't need these morons stirring them up. 

The Bishop of Monmouth supports the plan ffs...


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 17, 2009)

The comments section is quite endearing though. Sort of like the opposite of the Daily Mail. It starts with



> Kyle Harrison wrote
> at 16:28 on 15 September 2009
> stop sendin me these fuckin shite event invitations



and rapidly progresses to five or so people consistently picking apart the protagonists (and his one or two supporters') points.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 17, 2009)

Counter demo on facebook <- invite your facebook 'friends'


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 17, 2009)

I have heard EDL have a tactic of putting out fake announcements of marches just to stir things up (they have announced marches in several places where no march has actually happened). It might be worth doing some research to find out if this is a serious or just a bit of online provokation. For example, in other places they have applied to the council for permission to march, a sympathetic local politician might be able to find out from Gwent Police whether they think there is going to be an actual march.

Given the huge mobilisatins seen over the issue of Gaza, for example, earlier in the year, I think that the good people of South Wales will easily be able to muster a massive bigger counter-demo to celebrate that we are black, we are white and together we are dynamite.

Things are not going well for the far right in the attempt atstreet politics, for example, in Harrow & elsewhere they have been consistently routed:
http://leninology.blogspot.com/2009/09/english-defence-league-humiliated-in.html


----------



## DeepStoat (Sep 17, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Given the huge mobilisatins seen over the issue of Gaza, for example, earlier in the year, I think that the good people of South Wales will easily be able to muster a massive bigger counter-demo to celebrate that we are black, we are white and together we are dynamite.



As long as they don't use that phrase ; )


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2009)

Brockway said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a Welsh version of them. And aren't Casuals United organised by some twerp from Barry?



Well he has a lot to do with them, Jeff Marsh from Barry Island, I was in school with him. Well I say that, we were meant to attend the same school, he wasn't there that often!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2009)

counter demo info circulated

anyone think udo has a point?
don't wanna go to the port fer nuffink!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 17, 2009)

1927 said:


> Well he has a lot to do with them, Jeff Marsh from Barry Island, I was in school with him. Well I say that, we were meant to attend the same school, he wasn't there that often!



He runs the Casuals website, until recently it had his e-mail all over it, but that appears to have changed recently. They are pretty low in numbers and i think are not as widely supported as you would think from the website. I know a lot of Cardiff city casuals that want nothing to do with him or his politics.

If it is him that is behind this demo, be prepared for a very crap turn out

He recently published a book about hooligans in wales, containing interviews with hooligans from Newport, Cardiff, Swansea, wrexham and.... C18 and the KKK !!!!


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm liking this thread, it looks like we're all of the same mind, and considering I've never met any of ya, that's good as owt. 

Dic, I'm gonna try and pm ya with my facebook contact stuff - I'm on me mobile at the mo so dunno if I can access the counter protest group just yet (thats why I didn't start a group)

It looks like there's concerns over what angle *our* gathering should come in at, and whether we'll end up being there for no reason. Genuinely tricky questions. When I read last night about the EDL protest, my blood was boilin, but I've had a good think today. The very best protests to watch are the ones that keep their humour, even when the subject is deadly serious, so I think as good decent people we can make a plan on those lines. A pitched battle would be appropriate for these fuckers, but not for us. As for the other concerns...yeah, we need to make sure lol


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 17, 2009)

What about a multicultural Newport Harvest picnic protest? 

Spirit of community and sharing becomes the focus, everyone chilled and chatting and something the kids can go to.


----------



## Brockway (Sep 18, 2009)

Urgh!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 18, 2009)

Re. earlier comments, from what I've heard it seems pretty likely that this is taking place (and also a march a week earlier in Swansea is rumoured) should note that it has been called by the WDL (Welsh Defense League) and supported by EDL.

I think that the good people of Wales can easily muster hundreds (if not thousands) to say 'No Passaran!'

I'm sure that there will be buses from Cardiff and elsewhere for people who want to make a stand against fascism.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2009)

From uaf....



> the welsh defence league is planning anti-muslim demos in wales.  They are supported by the english defence league and casuals united who were responsible for similar events in birmingham and harrow and have links to the bnp.  Their intention is to intimidate local muslim communities - to raise levels of racist hatred - to dominate the streets in the classic fascist manner and be the 'boot boy' wing of the "respectable" bnp.
> 
> In newport, october 24th,  they are protesting in john frost sq about a church - unused for two years - being given planning permission to become  a mosque.   In swansea, october 17th, the slogan is simply 'no more mosques'.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2009)

edit out the name and numer eh mate!

ta for posting the rest mind


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2009)

ddraig said:


> edit out the name and numer eh mate!
> 
> ta for posting the rest mind



Done... did consider it when first posting, but given that he splats it all over the net himself and it is the official contact number for the UAF in Wales decided to leave it on... better safe than sorry though.

here is the e-mail instead .... unitecardiff@googlemail.com


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm gonna be all over this. Definitely at the meeting on the 29th to see what's what. 
Does anyone else think it's a good idea for urbs to meet up over a beer before then to gather our thoughts?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 21, 2009)

How our ancestors used to deal with this kind of nonsense -


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 22, 2009)

Latest from UAF



> SWANSEA
> UAF meeting Monday night  - good attendance 30+ at short notice.   Good representation of diverse groups and activists. Organising group elected
> Decided on Demo on 17th at YMCA, St. Helens Road starting in afternoon - before announced time of WDL - they have not given a meeting place
> Apparently the Swansea WDL facebook address traces back to the the English Casuals United.  Swansea City Football Club have made Facebook take their logo off the site.
> ...


----------



## durruti02 (Sep 22, 2009)

tory government on the way .. this is a deliberate distraction / provocation .. be careful what you fall for  

the wdl/edl can be counted on a few hands  ..


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 28, 2009)

Uaf update !!!!!!!!!!!1



> change of venue
> 
> newport uaf have had to change the venue for tuesdays meeting now:
> 
> ...


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Sep 28, 2009)

Serendipity has me working at Newport Uni at the moment, and whoever the guy was who brought the leaflets to the students union bar said there would be provision made to get from the original venue to Pillgwenlly. The venue change is apparently due to concerns about press attendance. Personally speaking I don't see press coverage as a negative but hey ho. If anyone else is gonna be going to this meeting send me a pm


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Jan 26, 2010)

.


----------

